# 2007 Honda CRV



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

I just have seen several shots (spy) of the new CRV 2007 from Honda. I have one word

UGLY

If I was in the market again and did the same research...I would leave the CRV out this time. If you look at comments posted by many on the new look... majority agrees..

What do you have to say about the new look of the CRV?

I love my X-Trail

Stephen


----------



## drtdvl (May 29, 2006)

I agree with you as well. Prior to purchasing my X-Trail, I looked at the current CRV plus the upcoming new model. The positives on the new model (based on the spy photos, etc.) was the bigger engine, real hatch at the rear instead of the right hinged door and moving the rear tire off the door. What I disliked, was the way they ended the rear side windows - it should've been angled the other way and in some angles, it looks like they just took the current model and squished it from the top to make it lower and wider.


----------



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

I don't know about the newest model, but I was surprised how big the trunk was on the current model the other day (when I test drove the Fit.) Having said that, I would still pick X over CRV.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

the first CRV was ugly (and I like Honda)
the second was even worse
the new one - getting close to SSang Yong design (yuck)


----------



## sliversurfer (Apr 2, 2006)

a search on the web found these pics:





































guess they finally realized that the tire on the back just isn't as convenient as the true hatch like the X-trail.


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

one hundred and ten percent correct.


----------



## BC X-Trail (Jul 26, 2006)

SCHESBH said:


> I just have seen several shots (spy) of the new CRV 2007 from Honda. I have one word
> 
> UGLY
> 
> ...



Anyone know what the 07 X-Trail looks like?


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

BC X-Trail said:


> Anyone know what the 07 X-Trail looks like?


I read on an other forum that there will be no 2007. 2008 should arrive this spring.
Don't know if it's true.


----------

